
A rare look at what Tesla Autopilot can see and interpret – Electrek - rbanffy
https://electrek.co/2018/06/18/what-tesla-autopilot-see-understand/
======
jaimex2
It would be interesting to see the output on the back of firetrucks or the
divider that didn't get detected.

Was it just not sure enough or did it not register at all?

